# Helpiing Heal badly Nipped nipped Fins



## prinella (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

*SHORT VERSION*

Betta boy badly nipped fins. What can i do to help them heal.


*LONG VERSION*

I recently took over a betta boy a friend had in with some very very nippy guppies. Was wondering what the best way of promoting fin regrowth is. He's a VT but basically looks like a short tail atm. Have had him for about 3 week and am convinced they are just shredded fins rather then fin rot. 

I know he had been treated with melafix daily for about 3 weeks and the internet has managed to confuse me greatly with some places saying melafix is toxic to labyrinth fish. 

He occasionally seems to have trouble staying straight up and ends up swimming on an angle. His fins appear to have begun healing but wondering what i can do to help them heal.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO the best treatment to heal fins is 100% daily water changes....


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

You could also use indian almond leaves (they sell them on ebay) or use Nutrafin water conditioner for bettas. It has almond leaf extract in them and helps keep bettas healthy and strong (aiding in healing their fins). I'm gonna get this conditioner soon, I saw it at petsmart, also on amazon. 
The almond leaves turn the water a light brown color, but it is supposed to be very good for them, and it does make the water appear more like it would be in the wild.


----------



## prinella (Aug 25, 2010)

Wont 100% water changes start tank recycling??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

To treat you want to use QT.

What size is your tank and is it filtered?

In regular tanks that are filtered I would make 50% daily water changes for fin healing and not fin rot. Fresh clean water is the best medication for fish IMO/E


----------



## prinella (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry for delayed reply was away all weekend. 

in a 20L tank with filter


----------

